# New Lambs Coming Soon



## Angeline (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi everyone! New to thread and new to lambing. I always showed Suffolk sheep but never birthed them. I have a question I'm sure you all have heard before. I vaccinated my Suffolk ewes in late February of 2018, I was not expecting to breed them. Well, they are bred and ready to have their lambs. It is to late for the 2 week booster before lambing, my fault as I did not know until recently I was supposed to. I want to give the lambs the best start i can, I do not want to lose one for lack of knowledge. What can I do to try and keep them healthy and happy? I have the bedding and heat lamps that are protected from the ewes bumping them. Thank you for your time.
God Bless!!


----------



## Foxtrotters19 (Jan 9, 2019)

I wish a you luck with your new little ones - have you heard of MareStare?  They have their own forum and they have their own Facebook group.  Anywho, people from all over can help you watch your sheep - call you if they see trouble, give you updates etc...  people that have mares, cow, dogs, cats etc... put their mothers to be on cam so they can get some rest...  just a thought...


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 10, 2019)

Over here vaccination takes place 4-6 weeks before the ewes are expected to lamb. If the lambs are likely to be born imminently, then there is no  point in vaccinating the ewes (other than if they are due their boosters) as the ewe takes a while to build up antibodies in her blood. The antibodies which are present in the blood cross over into the colostrum of the ewe in the first 24-48 hours in vaccinated sheep.

If you don't vaccinate your ewes now, then make sure that the lambs get their vaccines (two doses) at 4-6 weeks of age and 4-6 weeks later.

Usually the best start a lamb can have is to get as much access to ewe mum....her colostrum, her body heat, her licking and bonding to them.Even when a ewe is giving birth to a twin and the first lamb is still on the ground, ewe momma very rarely damages the lamb. Unless it is very cold or wet outside, or the labour is long/difficult, the newborn lamb is unlikely to need the lamb lamp.If it is very cold/wet/windy or there are predators around, lambing indoors would be safest. I always bring my ewes who have 2 or more lambs indoors for the first 48 hours (but I lamb mid-March onwards). The singletons lamb outdoors and only get bought in if there is a problem. 

Suffolk sheep usually lamb pretty easily.


----------



## Angeline (Jan 10, 2019)

Thank you so much for your advice and help. They are inside as we are pretty cold. Wind chills in single digits, snow on the way. I will definitely be keeping an eye on them. This will be their first time, am certain one has at least twins. I was wondering if you dip the cord and give tetanus antitoxin upon banding? Thank you so much again


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 10, 2019)

Angeline said:


> I was wondering if you dip the cord and give tetanus antitoxin upon banding? Thank you so much again


Practices differ a bit from country to country, state to state, and farmer to farmer.....but personally I always dip the cord up to and including the insertion of the cord with 10% iodine solution (wear gloves...stains and burns) for indoor lambing. I now do this twice, immediately after birth and about 6-12 hours later. Very little joint or navel ill since doing this. Over here a lot of farmers give amoxycillin by mouth to the newborn lamb, but I don't do that personally.

My little ram lambs keep their 'bits', but I'm sure someone will chip in with their ideas on this.

'First timers' can be a bit slow to give birth, and ewes having multiples are always best watched (though most will give birth unassisted).

If you are unfamiliar with lamb births, there are lots of videos, on here and YouTube.....familiarise yourself with the process. It's great (nail-biting) fun.


----------



## Angeline (Jan 25, 2019)

Ok everyone, they are here. Both little girls! 1 was 8.2 lbs on January 23, 2019. 2 was 8.4 on January 24, 2019. Not the greatest pictures, moving around to much!!! Will post more tomorrow!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2019)

Congrats! Waiting patiently for pics!


----------



## Angeline (Jan 25, 2019)

It's saying my pictures are to big!!!


----------



## Angeline (Jan 26, 2019)

Try this again! I think maybe mommy stepped on the baby's ear. One is kind of bent in the first picture.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 26, 2019)

Gorgeous. The one with 'mismatched ears' is priceless!

Just to say if you are docking the lambs at any stage (recommended), leave the tails longer than mums....the vulva needs to be covered by the tail. If the tail is cut too short, then prolapse will be more likely when those little beauties become Big Mommas.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 27, 2019)

I never understood why the Dorper producers dock the tails so short.  Even in Australia they are finding there is no benefit from it and their tails don't grow any longer than Katahdins.


----------



## Angeline (Jan 27, 2019)

I was reading that they needed to be an inch or inch and a half. When I bought these ewes their tails werenot as long as I remember when I was showing sheep as a child.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 27, 2019)

My comment wasn't criticism and I know you have to meet the standard if you are showing.

I had a couple of dorpers when we first started that had tails about the same as our Katahdins with no problem but it sounds like you have more time with sheep than I do.


----------



## Angeline (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh no offense taken by any means. I like look for any advice I can get. I showed them but never really raised them. I appreciate the advice, all I can get! I just remembered having more tail.


----------



## Angeline (Jan 27, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Gorgeous. The one with 'mismatched ears' is priceless!
> 
> Just to say if you are docking the lambs at any stage (recommended), leave the tails longer than mums....the vulva needs to be covered by the tail. If the tail is cut too short, then prolapse will be more likely when those little beauties become Big Mommas.


Thank you so much! She has so much personality already!


----------

